# [Shinesung] Galaxy phone blocks bullet after man brings knife to gun fight



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 3, 2014)

His phone must have had some Kung-Fu app installed or else that man couldn't have become Max Payne all of a sudden



> *cdn.slashgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/bullet-700x420.jpg​
> A Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 stopped a bullet this week as a man had a friendly disagreement with another citizen in the streets of Xinjiang. The altercation involved a wallet being dropped by the first man, the second man picking it up for him and joking about spending his cash, the first man pulling a gun, and the second man pulling a knife.
> 
> Word comes from Apple Daily in China where they’ve picked up the images you see below. The bullet is said to have been shot just 2-3 meters away from its target, making the fact that the second many survived no less than a real dodge of the odds.
> ...



Random but relevant comments(Slashgear),



			
				gs3 said:
			
		

> samsung galaxy S - the S is for Superman



Elsewhere,



			
				Slash82 said:
			
		

> But then he died because the battery exploded





			
				TheCuddlyKoala said:
			
		

> I'm more shocked that it fit in his pocket.





			
				SallyMaeSusan said:
			
		

> I don't believe the guy was the target; the shooter was going for the 'phone' all along...


----------



## Vyom (Aug 3, 2014)

"But then he died because the battery exploded" is clearly a Troll comment, and is a remark on many incidents where Samsung's phone explodes/melts after overheating. 

You seriously take comments seriously?


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 5, 2014)

So what if the person were carrying a 3310? Would the bullet hit the phone and then go back to the shooter and kill him, like a boomerang?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 5, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> So what if the person were carrying a 3310? Would the bullet hit the phone and then go back to the shooter and kill him, like a boomerang?



lel south indian movies


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2014)

LOL    This looks like Rajanikanth Movie...


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 6, 2014)

Vyom said:


> "But then he died because the battery exploded" is clearly a Troll comment, and is a remark on many incidents where Samsung's phone explodes/melts after overheating.
> 
> You seriously take comments seriously?



i think he wanted to highlight how sarcastically funny the comments were.


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 6, 2014)

Is that the Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 that I own ? Wow I am blessed !


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2014)

Captain Vijaykanth 



bubusam13 said:


> Is that the Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 that I own ? Wow I am blessed !


No...Galaxy Mega


----------



## $hadow (Aug 6, 2014)

Grand can only stop a air gun bullet


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 7, 2014)

It's Grand 2 man. It can even stop an atom bomb.


----------

